# Things People say When Detailing your car



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Ok as title things friends and passers by or neighbours say when you are always cleaning and detailing your car. 

Lets hear them, apart from can you do mine next they are barred:lol:


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

"You'll wash the paint

"You're washaing that again"

Yep it's been a whole week, and some people like have a clean car and some don't.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Had a neighbour, since moved, just as well as he was a grumpy sod!

‘Cleaning again, it’ll only get dirty again’ I replied back ‘you wipe your butt after going to the loo each time, don’t you?, same thing applies’

Funny how after that he never talked to me!


----------



## Andyman0 (Aug 20, 2018)

Naddy37 said:


> Had a neighbour, since moved, just as well as he was a grumpy sod!
> 
> 'Cleaning again, it'll only get dirty again' I replied back 'you wipe your butt after going to the loo each time, don't you?, same thing applies'
> 
> Funny how after that he never talked to me!


LMFAO !!!!:lol::lol::lol::lol: Defo keeping that one to use


----------



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

"you really do take good care of your car"
Guess I have nice neighbours.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Fairtony said:


> "you really do take good care of your car"
> Guess I have nice neighbours.


Maybe they are being sarcastic :lol:

Some great ones so far thanks for sharing, keep them coming:thumb:


----------



## MikeM (Oct 23, 2018)

"You know it's gonna rain don't you?"

As long as it rains AFTERWARDS I'm not bothered.


----------



## Bug Sponge (Apr 9, 2017)

Why do they think 'you can do mine next' is so funny?

I suppose it's the equivalent to asking a taxi driver what time he's on to. You know you shouldn't but it just comes out.


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

If I bring her round will you sort her out. Reply- No worries, tell your daughter I'm in after 9

You wash your car every week, I've only washed mine twice in a year. Reply- I'd hate to see the state of your bathroom.


----------



## crxftyyy (Jan 17, 2018)

A new one I never expected : cleaning a clients car and some old dude drives past, reverses and drives into the lockup and says 'ill drop it off now and pick it up in an hour, just want a quick wash' while I was mid interior 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

You missed a bit drives me mad


----------



## olliewills (Feb 10, 2017)

"You know you can pay someone a couple of quid to wash your car while you're doing the weekly shop right?"


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Bug Sponge said:


> Why do they think 'you can do mine next' is so funny?


I normally respond with "No probs. Park it up and I'll work you out a price." Lol

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

I've never understood why people think we're the weird ones for looking after your car. It's potentially the 2nd most expensive thing you'll ever buy in your life yet there not bothered about looking after them.


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

"Your car always looks so clean, what sort of polish do you use"?

I've never quite known how to answer that one.

Harry


----------



## ttc6 (Oct 31, 2017)

"Boy, every time I see you you're cleaning _something_."


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Some good ones there, coming along nicely, could you put a ceramic coat on your bum to save cleaning as much?:lol:


----------



## lijongtao (Dec 1, 2017)

Every week my neighbour made comments about rubbing the paint off, you can do mine next etc....the usual.... Once he asked me about polish and I kept him for nearly an hour showing him all my gear, what the different grades of compounds do. how I do the 2 bucket method....... since then he's never commented. I go out daily and do something so it got a little tedious with the comments, now he just smiles and carries on. 

I gave him a Nerdgasm


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Nerdgasm:lol::lol: brilliant


----------



## Peteo48 (Jun 12, 2013)

olliewills said:


> "You know you can pay someone a couple of quid to wash your car while you're doing the weekly shop right?"


Variation on that from my neighbour "Mug's game mate - I take mine to the illegal immigrants at Tesco - a fiver well spent."


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Derekh929 said:


> Nerdgasm:lol::lol: brilliant


Word of the day right there! :lol:

Oh, and another sarcastic comment from previous grumpy neighbour.

Funny thing is, he'd always be out the front cutting his grass when I'd be out cleaning the comfy chauffeur e-class.

'You're gonna wash the paint off that before long' I took a step back, 'Yup, you're right, it was black before I started, now it's silver'

He mumbled something back, didn't quite hear it. Jesus, he was such a saracastic twunt!


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

"One wheel's not as clean as the others!" " I know, I always leave the spare until last"


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

wish wash said:


> I've never understood why people think we're the weird ones for looking after your car. It's potentially the 2nd most expensive thing you'll ever buy in your life yet there not bothered about looking after them.


I'm not convinced washing a car with any amount of stuff will prolong it's useful life. How many cars do you see with 'failure rust' on these days? It's not the bodies that give out these days, it's something that is usually too costly to repair that kills them- the exhaust alone for some cars could be £1500 to replace if the cats fail.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

"looks beautiful"

"Nice car"

"You can do mine next"

Great to hear nice comments about your car and how you treat it :thumb:


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

It'll rain soon


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Scotty B said:


> It'll rain soon


They may be right in west Scotland


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Never had anyone make these kind of comments, thank God .


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Never had anyone make these kind of comments, thank God .


You can't be doing it well enough :lol: , they did seem normal when I visited Chelmsford a month ago:thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Derekh929 said:


> You can't be doing it well enough :lol: , they did seem normal when I visited Chelmsford a month ago:thumb:


You visited Chelmsford? If only you thought of PMing me, maybe we could have met somewhere for a coffee, all the way from Scotland. Business visit or social?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Soul boy 68 said:


> You visited Chelmsford? If only you thought of PMing me, maybe we could have met somewhere for a coffee, all the way from Scotland. Business visit or social?


I'm often down in Ware at my cousins once a year, and his wife's dad stays in Chelmsford so we just took her dad to Moulding for the day and back, I only noticed after I was back you was from Chelmsford.
We had a walk down to John Lewis then over to new bit with M&S , I know my way about Essex and Hertfordshire very well, we often spend a few days in London when down:thumb:


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

I've had most of the comments on here, but turning this around a little. My car was in for a routine service last week. Of course my car was immaculate beforehand (I always try to leave it nice before hitting the dealers). Anyway, went to pick it up and the lady in reception asked one of the main service guys to bring my car to the front. When he got out he complimented me on the car and how good it looked inside and out (I had sprayed stripper scent all around too - so maybe that helped a bit lol). Made me feel all tingly inside. My car was looking better than all the cars on the forecourt :driver:.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Derekh929 said:


> I'm often down in Ware at my cousins once a year, and his wife's dad stays in Chelmsford so we just took her dad to Moulding for the day and back, I only noticed after I was back you was from Chelmsford.
> We had a walk down to John Lewis then over to new bit with M&S , I know my way about Essex and Hertfordshire very well, we often spend a few days in London when down:thumb:


Well Derek, when ever you're down again and you can spare a little time then it would be nice to meet up, even for a short while over coffee


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Will do SB


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

My local main dealer, service and sales guys alway comment on how immaculate it looks and they have got used to my overly high standards, to the point where it had to stay over night whilst a part was ordered and he rang the next morning to say they had parked it away from all the other cars and not used de-icer on the windscreen (twas Winter), finally found someone who respects a car. Should go well in my favour when I look at swapping it for another new one next year <——- Yeh Right!

The mother-in-law has treated herself to her first ever brand new car, a white Fiesta ST Line after owning a shed of a Pug. I told her she isn’t touching it, as she uses a bucket and sponge and the car looks awesome. So every 2-3 weeks it gets a full detail and she always is astonished with how it looks and says it looks better than the day she got it, which always makes me feel good and that I am doing something right, plus she does loads to help us out with the kids, so it is the least I can do.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

bluechimp said:


> My local main dealer, service and sales guys alway comment on how immaculate it looks and they have got used to my overly high standards, to the point where it had to stay over night whilst a part was ordered and he rang the next morning to say they had parked it away from all the other cars and not used de-icer on the windscreen (twas Winter), finally found someone who respects a car. Should go well in my favour when I look at swapping it for another new one next year <--- Yeh Right!
> 
> The mother-in-law has treated herself to her first ever brand new car, a white Fiesta ST Line after owning a shed of a Pug. I told her she isn't touching it, as she uses a bucket and sponge and the car looks awesome. So every 2-3 weeks it gets a full detail and she always is astonished with how it looks and says it looks better than the day she got it, which always makes me feel good and that I am doing something right, plus she does loads to help us out with the kids, so it is the least I can do.


Please name the dealer and location so we can all know the best dealer out there
Do you bring home bakes sweets , ? Or no they are doing great customer service how it should be done, glad it still happens:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Keep them coming some great ones so far:thumb:


----------



## gishy (Feb 24, 2018)

Teflon said:


> Neighbours small daughter to her mum: "How come daddy doesn't wash our car like Cliff?"
> 
> Mum: "because he's not a lunatic"
> 
> ...


brilliant :lol:


----------



## washingitagain (Sep 11, 2018)

One of my neighbours said the other day "Washing it again, haven't you got anything else to do?". I must admit, it annoyed me as it felt like she was nagging me! Very tempted to say "Just keeping it nice so it doesn't look as bad as yours!" but I'm obviously too nice.


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

washingitagain said:


> One of my neighbours said the other day "Washing it again, haven't you got anything else to do?". I must admit, it annoyed me as it felt like she was nagging me! Very tempted to say "Just keeping it nice so it doesn't look as bad as yours!" but I'm obviously too nice.


Username checks out :thumb:


----------



## joey.180sx (Mar 1, 2015)

Did it cost you much to get it resprayed is my favorite.

Then you have the pleasure of explaining to them its original 20 year old paint


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

Mine are normally.. "you really look after your car don't you" Shall I park mine next to yours (normally when snow foam is being used) "You'll wash the paint off it".

Overall my neighbour's are quite nice people and often come over for a chat/advise when I cleaning. 
I remember once when I was correcting the paint on my Insignia that a neighbour came over to have a look and chat. A week later I did his and that paid off for my DA!!


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

Had someone from down the road come over on the way back from the pub with his also rude wife and say "I don't know why you bother with that old thing, you can't polish a turd *s*******"

I know I should of ignoored it, but my mouth was too quick with "The same reason your wife has to wear makeup"

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Kenan said:


> Had someone from down the road come over on the way back from the pub with his also rude wife and say "I don't know why you bother with that old thing, you can't polish a turd *s*******"
> 
> I know I should of ignoored it, but my mouth was too quick with "The same reason your wife has to wear makeup"
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


:lol::lol::lol:  Noting like a quick one liner to shock them


----------



## ronniejooney (Nov 20, 2018)

ollienoclue said:


> I'm not convinced washing a car with any amount of stuff will prolong it's useful life. How many cars do you see with 'failure rust' on these days? It's not the bodies that give out these days, it's something that is usually too costly to repair that kills them- the exhaust alone for some cars could be £1500 to replace if the cats fail.


So when I was at university a couple of years ago I had a lecturer who is world renowned and he said that the exhaust system of a car is more expensive to manufacture than the complete engine. The precious metals in the CAT cost a fortune.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spyk3d (Nov 25, 2007)

Both my neighbours know I like to keep our cars clean (3 of them) to the point where they are now more surprised when I'm not out there cleaning them. I was out at the weekend filling the boot for a tip run and my neighbour has just got home and asked if I was washing the cars this weekend in jest. 

They're a lovely couple and we get on with them really well, to the point where I've helped them several times over the last few years with thinks like Tar spots, bird poo etching, greasy windows, dodgy dealer washes etc.

I think its a little bit give and take and whilst I get on really well with my neighbours there are still some absolute idiots out there. Case in point is a few houses up the road that always make snide comments, but then I caught them trying out a foam lance and some detailing gear. The look on their faces as I walked past was a picture, almost like they had been caught doing something wrong


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

I was told at school by the caretaker that my neighbour and I quote "f*****g hates you" because you're constantly cleaning your car. The week after her mother also took pleasure in calling me an a******e for the same reason. 
What a lovely thing to be told at a primary school.


----------



## washingitagain (Sep 11, 2018)

Wilco said:


> I was told at school by the caretaker that my neighbour and I quote "f*****g hates you" because you're constantly cleaning your car. The week after her mother also took pleasure in calling me an a******e for the same reason.
> What a lovely thing to be told at a primary school.


Madness! Why would someone care what you're doing let alone hate you!

I must admit to being quite self conscious of what the neighbours might think but I tell myself I shouldn't. I often wish I had an area round the back of the house to do the car so people couldn't see me washing it!


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

I asked the mother why she felt the need to call me at school and she said she'd never even mentioned me. The guy she did it to is a mate who's car I've sorted a few times so there's no doubting she said it. 
Least have the guts to say it to my face.


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Great to see your threads Wilco. 

Sadly the age of the internet makes some people think that they can make whatever comments they like without any sort of actual challenge.

Well done to you.

Andy.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Derekh929 said:


> I'm often down in Ware at my cousins once a year, and his wife's dad stays in Chelmsford so we just took her dad to Moulding for the day and back, I only noticed after I was back you was from Chelmsford.
> We had a walk down to John Lewis then over to new bit with M&S , I know my way about Essex and Hertfordshire very well, we often spend a few days in London when down:thumb:


If you ever see a black 308GTi belting about in or near Ware, that might very well be me as my inlaws live in Ware.


----------



## virgiltracey (Apr 19, 2017)

Not something said whilst detailing but I think it's related.

Yesterday, arriving to work on my bicycle, a colleague says; "It's raining, why didn't you drive your car?"

I replied, "My car is clean and dry in the garage... I didn't bring it because it's raining!)


----------

